# MM Shadow box for a Shipmate



## esteeme1 (Dec 9, 2010)

All this is my first post other than my introduction. I have perused the forum and am most impressed with the work that has been posted here.

I just wanted to share one of my shadow boxes I completed for a friend/client.

The propeller blades and hube was cut using a CNC the process took about 6 hours that includes the engraving and Anchor Constitution and Eagle.

The hoop is a 28" laminated poplar core with a 1/8" cherry veneer inside and out. The face plate was hand cut from an octagon and cleaned up using a circular templet and router.

Please enjoy.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

That is really neat. Great work.


----------



## kyle526 (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## esteeme1 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Kyle,
Thanks for the thumbs up. Looking at your Avatar I may have a carving you might be interested in.


----------



## kyle526 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicely done! As well as all the other pins and plaques in your albums. After looking through them I started doing a little research on building my own CNC. It looks like it would be a fun little trade to know.

- That pic was from the wingwall on an LSD47.

V/r,
IT2


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful. That is a very unique design.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is a beautiful design. Well done, it looks fantastic.


----------



## esteeme1 (Dec 9, 2010)

kyle526 said:


> Nicely done! As well as all the other pins and plaques in your albums. After looking through them I started doing a little research on building my own CNC. It looks like it would be a fun little trade to know.
> 
> - That pic was from the wingwall on an LSD47.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks again IT2 where are you stationed.


----------



## esteeme1 (Dec 9, 2010)

Streamwinner said:


> Beautiful. That is a very unique design.


I apologize I should have explained the inspiration. If it's not known, the Navy uses rating symbols to identify specific jobs (ratings) the propeller represents the Machinists Mate or MM. The shadow box was completed for a 30 year Master Chief. The bottom blade lists his command he was stationed at thoughout his carrier. Thanks again.


----------



## esteeme1 (Dec 9, 2010)

kyle526 said:


> Nicely done! As well as all the other pins and plaques in your albums. After looking through them I started doing a little research on building my own CNC. It looks like it would be a fun little trade to know.
> 
> - That pic was from the wingwall on an LSD47.
> 
> ...


Kyle,

I have always been impressed with those who have the patience to make their own CNC. CNC zone is probably one of the best forums to conduct your research. As for myself I prefer to cut/carve wood. :icon_smile:


----------



## kyle526 (Jun 6, 2011)

esteeme1 said:


> Thanks again IT2 where are you stationed.


SPAWAR Point Loma CA for a nice relaxing shore duty!



esteeme1 said:


> Kyle,
> 
> I have always been impressed with those who have the patience to make their own CNC. CNC zone is probably one of the best forums to conduct your research. As for myself I prefer to cut/carve wood. :icon_smile:


It is def. something I'm going to research and look into a little more in the near future. The mechanics and the design look pretty simple but the electronics are going to take a bit of googling...


----------



## esteeme1 (Dec 9, 2010)

kyle526 said:


> SPAWAR Point Loma CA for a nice relaxing shore duty!
> 
> 
> It is def. something I'm going to research and look into a little more in the near future. The mechanics and the design look pretty simple but the electronics are going to take a bit of googling...


 
The electronics is the easy part you can the steppers and complete control circuitry as a kit. The tolerances involved within the machinery are what you need to focus on. It is all in the design.


----------



## Spike2101 (May 3, 2011)

Wow....that's a very creative design!


----------



## esteeme1 (Dec 9, 2010)

That is funny. Because the design was more difficult than the build. Thanks for the complement.


----------

